# Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?



## Administrator (27. Juni 2005)

*Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Anti-Tank.


----------



## predator0705 (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Ganz klar MEDIC...denn wer kann sich schon heilen^^


----------



## OBluefireO (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Special Forces, weil man mit C4 die beste Waffe hat um Panzer auszuschalten, vorausgesetzt man stellt sich etwas geschickt an!


----------



## Volcom (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

ich spiele es nich


----------



## OBluefireO (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*



			
				Volcom am 27.06.2005 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ich spiele es nich



nützlicher Beitrag!  
sry for Spam! 


*Schreibt doch bitte auch noch die Begründung dazu, warum die entsprechende Klasse euer Favorit ist! *


----------



## mara-jade (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Sanitäter ist eine recht gute Klasse, aber es laufen recht viele davon herum

Special Forces ist auch gut, vor allem weil man wirklich was gegen die Panzer unternehmen kann

Eigentlich ist der Sniper meine Lieblingsklasse, aber bei BF2 gefällt er mir nicht


----------



## Phade (3. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*



			
				mara-jade am 28.06.2005 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Sanitäter ist eine recht gute Klasse, aber es laufen recht viele davon herum
> 
> Special Forces ist auch gut, vor allem weil man wirklich was gegen die Panzer unternehmen kann
> 
> *Eigentlich ist der Sniper meine Lieblingsklasse, aber bei BF2 gefällt er mir nicht*



Ja, das haben sie wirklich sauber hinbekommen!   

//

[x] "Sturmsoldat" - ist im Nahkampf vor allem bei Flaggeneroberungen fast unschlagbar!


----------



## LaLucre (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

schade ist nur, dass der sturmsoldat bei den amis seine waffe nicht auf dauerfeuer stellen kann! Denn im nahkampf wäre dass durchaus praktisch


----------



## maxx2003 (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Sniper natürlich..., obwohl der Sniper Modus beschissen gemacht ist.

Nachtrag: BF-V war um längen besser gewesen, weil man dort auch Flugzeuge fliegen konnte...
Bei BF2 finde ich keine Option... *BF2 in die Tonne tret*


----------



## Cemetery (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Ave!

Ich bin der absolute BF-Neuling, da macht sich der Medic ganz gut! Ich kann andere heilen und vorallem mich sebst.  
Man ist ja nicht mal vor den eigenen Leuten sicher. An der Freund-Feind Erkennung sollte noch was gemacht werdn! 

Tschüss
Cemetery


----------



## HeadhunterXP (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Seit der G36C oft Special Force. Die Waffe ist einfach geil. Auf Häuserkampfkarten aber lieber als Assault. 

  M203


----------



## Rosini (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*



			
				HeadhunterXP am 10.07.2005 01:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Seit der G36C oft Special Force. Die Waffe ist einfach geil. Auf Häuserkampfkarten aber lieber als Assault.
> 
> M203



Der Sturmsoldat ist einfach unschlagbar. Aber erst, wenn das G3 freigeschaltet wurde. Das Ding ist verdamt Treffsicher, trifft auch auf weiter entfernung und ist enorm durchschlagskräftig.


----------



## eViL-IT (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*



			
				Rosini am 10.07.2005 02:27 schrieb:
			
		

> HeadhunterXP am 10.07.2005 01:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich zocke am liebsten Spec-Op ,da ich 1stens das c4 genial finde ,und sich ausser mir ja meistens keiner zur feindlichen Artillery bequemt um sie zu sprengen.   
Und das Gewehr der Spec-Op Klasse ist genial(also auf einzelfeuer hab ich damit schon dem einen oder anderen sniper verrückt gemacht, ei ei ei wo isser denn    )

Meine 2te Lieblingklasse ist Sturmsoldat ,da gut gepanzert ,und das G3 is oberbombe,also im Nahkampf fast unbesiegbar ,auf Distanz treffe ich damit leider nicht so gut ,obwohl ich die Wumme beim Bund hatte!


----------



## HankeyX (10. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

lol, wie ich das g3 mal ausprobiern wollte, bin ich nur abgekratzt und hab keinen einzigen kill bekommen.
medics laufen seit dem 1.3 eigentlich so gut wie keine rum, auf den servern bin ich einer von max. 5sanis....
....spec ops ist seit dem g36c nichtmehr zu toppen, nehm trotzdem lieber den medic....


----------



## ich98 (10. November 2005)

*AW: Welche Klasse spielen Sie in Battlefield 2 am häufigsten?*

Spec-Op


----------

